# Ciro Immobile



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2012)

a me ricorda un po' bobo...è veramente forte ci sarà sicuramente ai Mondiali del 2014


----------



## Dexter (19 Novembre 2012)

al genoa è sprecatissimo. fra l'altro farlo giocare con borriello è davvero una cosa insensata e illogica,da veri incompetenti...è come giocare con pazzini e gilardino assieme,o con toni e caracciolo  davvero assurdo..


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2012)

Ovviamente a preziosi chiediamo granqvist e ze love


----------



## prebozzio (19 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe perfetto per il nuovo Milan. Ma è a metà tra Juve e Genoa...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Novembre 2012)

Bah,a me sto genere di attaccanti non piace.


----------



## BB7 (19 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bah,a me sto genere di attaccanti non piace.



idem


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Novembre 2012)

Bisogna prendere con le pinze i giocatori usciti con Zeman. In più la differenza tra serie b e serie a è abissale.


----------



## saiyansaseru (19 Novembre 2012)

E' il classico attaccante all'italiana,per farlo rendere devi affiancargli un passatore sublime ed essere il terminale principe della squadra. Immobile si è trovato da dio con gente come Verratti ed Insigne attorno,è già più difficile fare gol a grappoli quando giochi con Sborriello a fianco e Kucka alle spalle. La differenza fra A e B ovviamente è importante,ma la serie cadetta è ancora un'ottima palestra per formare i giocatori tecnicamente e mentalmente, El Sharaawy prima di venire da noi si è rivelato un crack proprio in serie B.
Immobile è un Gilardino 2.0,non salta l'uomo e non sa crearsi il tiro senza che qualcuno gli apparecchi la tavola. Fine.


----------



## vota DC (20 Novembre 2012)

Ma Gilardino è finito in serie A molto prima e alla sua età ha fatto gli stessi gol che Immobile ha fatto per ora giocando il doppio: ha cominciato a segnare decentemente più tardi.
Certo che Immobile continuando di questo passo farà 12 gol in stagione ed è pochissimo.


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2012)

La serie B non è la serie A ed il ragazzo se ne sta accorgendo.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Novembre 2012)

Immobile non è il classico centravanti statico, è bravo nello stretto e ha ottime capacità tecniche.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2012)

a me non dispiace ha fatto anche qualche assist quest'anno e se avesse una seconda punta accanto degna di chiamarsi tale,secondo me renderebbe molto di più


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2012)

non è così scarso tecnicamente...certo giocare con Borriello e Kucka non è facile


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2014)

Scarso  Capocannoniere Serie A ad oggi,senza rigori.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2014)

Anche Protti, faceva tanti gol col Livorno, pure Tovalieri, pure Di Natale (tacendo di Matri e Gilardino ), sono della stessa pasta di Immobile, buoni giocatori ma non da grandi squadre.


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2014)

Il primo anno in A pareva scarso, è cresciuto molto il ragazzo


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Protti, faceva tanti gol col Livorno, pure Tovalieri, pure Di Natale (tacendo di *Matri* e Gilardino ),



Il Mitra non ha mai segnato tanto con nessuna squadra


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Marzo 2014)

Voglio lui ai Mondiali, non di certo Pippardino.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Mitra non ha mai segnato tanto con nessuna squadra



In un anno tra Cagliari e Juve (quando fu preso a gennaio) arrivò a 20. E' stato probabilmente il suo unico anno super.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Voglio lui ai Mondiali, non di certo Pippardino.



Mi sa che la settimana prossima vorrai in Nazionale il prossimo che mi gioca contro al fantacalcio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2014)

Chissà la Juventus quanto valuterà la metà  l'anno giusto sarà il prossimo perchè sarà senza Cerci e avrà molte "pressioni" addosso.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Marzo 2014)

sicuramente merita più lui i mondiali di un Osvaldo a caso.


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2014)

Ha caratteristiche diverse. E' meno rapinatore d'area e più centravanti fisico rispetto Pazzini,Gila ecc...Poi segna da fuori area,testa,destro,sinistro...Non è un fenomeno ma è una punta completa.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che la settimana prossima vorrai in Nazionale il prossimo che mi gioca contro al fantacalcio.


Guarda, ho preso 2 volte gol da Jonathan quest'anno. Non so se mi spiego, JONATHAN


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2014)

Noi abbiamo il progetto giovani,

la Juve Immobile, Berardi, Gabbiadini, Zaza, Paulinho ne dimentico qualcuno?


----------



## mandraghe (23 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Mitra non ha mai segnato tanto con nessuna squadra



Col Cagliari è andato due volte in doppia cifra ed infatti Cellino riuscì a farsi dare 17 mln dall'allora fesso Marmotta.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Marzo 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo il progetto giovani,
> 
> la Juve Immobile, Berardi, Gabbiadini, Zaza, Paulinho ne dimentico qualcuno?



Paulinho che c'entra ? 

Comunque ne hanno tanti e sono tutti promettenti, tranne Zaza che non sta dimostrando continuità e Boakye, che non so dov'è finito.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Marzo 2014)

Ha segnato più gol di Balotelli senza rigori tra l'altro, ma visto che non va in giro con la cresta, non attira la stampa su di sè, distruggendo le macchine che ha, non ha la copertina del Time e non fa il B4D B0Y, non merita alcuna attenzione ed è a rischio il suo posto in nazionale. Evviva il calcio.


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2014)

Il fatto è che lo scorso anno si pensava che fosse il fenomeno da serie B che valeva poco in A dato che gente più giovane faceva meglio.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

Attaccante fantastico. Lo prenderei al volo. 
Un'operazione da fare sarebbe prendersi la metà del Toro pagando cash e inserendo magari Pazzini o ancora meglio Matri.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Paulinho che c'entra ?
> 
> Comunque ne hanno tanti e sono tutti promettenti, tranne Zaza che non sta dimostrando continuità e Boakye, che non so dov'è finito.



Boakye gioca nell' Elche , sono tutti promettenti ma per me andranno sempre in "giro" li inseriranno in qualche trattativa per altri giocatori piu importanti.


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Attaccante fantastico. Lo prenderei al volo.
> Un'operazione da fare sarebbe prendersi la metà del Toro pagando cash e inserendo magari Pazzini o ancora meglio Matri.



Premetto che non puoi andare ad acquistare metà "a caso". 

Nel caso specifico è in comproprietà tra Torino e Juventus, se il Torino volesse vendere la sua metà a noi dovrebbe comunque ricevere l'assenso da parte della Juve per poterlo fare. 

I giornalai i mesi scorsi scrivevano assurdità sul caso Cuadrado, dicendo che la Juve voleva prendersi la metà dall'Udinese per poi battersi con la viola per l'altra metà, no non funziona cosi. 

Detto questo a me Immobile non piace, la Juve ha fatto il colpaccio perchè da capocannoniere della serie A la sua valutazione sarà altissima e non è fatica capire che per arrivare a Cerci darà l'altra metà di Ciro riducendo in maniera sostanziale la parte cash.


----------



## juventino (23 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Detto questo a me Immobile non piace, la Juve ha fatto il colpaccio perchè da capocannoniere della serie A la sua valutazione sarà altissima e non è fatica capire che per arrivare a Cerci darà l'altra metà di Ciro riducendo in maniera sostanziale la parte cash.



Esattamente ciò che penso io. Immobile è una risorsa da usare per arrivare a Cerci.


----------



## Dexter (23 Marzo 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Esattamente ciò che penso io. Immobile è una risorsa da usare per arrivare a Cerci.


Per me date l'altra metà di Immobile e Giovinco per Cerci.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Marzo 2014)

Grande attaccante


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Premetto che non puoi andare ad acquistare metà "a caso".
> 
> Nel caso specifico è in comproprietà tra Torino e Juventus, se il Torino volesse vendere la sua metà a noi dovrebbe comunque ricevere l'assenso da parte della Juve per poterlo fare.
> 
> ...



Non è come dici tu. Una squadra detentrice del 50% del cartellino di un giocatore è LIBERA di vendere la sua "quota" a chi vuole. A quel punto la società che ha acquistato quella quota, diventa proprietaria del 50%.
Esempio Immobile. Se il Milan va dal Toro con un'offerta adeguata, il Toro può cedere il suo 50% al Milan E ANCHE LE SUE PRESTAZIONI. A quel punto Immobile sarebbe in comproprietà tra Milan e Juventus (e momentaneamente il Milan ne acquisirebbe anche le prestazioni, cioè Immobile potrebbe giocare nel Milan).
La Juventus entra gioco solo al momento dell'accordo del riscatto e/o di chi tra le due società si deve avvalere delle prestazioni del giocatore.

Insomma, chi ha il 50% di un giocatore, può decidere di vendere a chi vuole, senza trovare accordi con chi detiene l'altro 50%


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Esattamente ciò che penso io. Immobile è una risorsa da usare per arrivare a Cerci.



Meglio Tevez - Llorente o Tevez - Immobile? 

Io qualche dubbio ce l'avrei...


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Meglio Tevez - Llorente o Tevez - Immobile?
> 
> Io qualche dubbio ce l'avrei...



Personalmente preferisco Immobile a Llorente.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Personalmente preferisco Immobile a Llorente.



Anche io. Tra tutti quelli della Juve gli unici che gli invidio sono Immobile e Gabbiadini. Immobile (ma anche Gabbiadini) lo vedo tra l'altro come uno che ha dato l'1% di quello che ancora può fare. Il prossimo anno farà uno sfracello secondo me.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2014)

Non è un attaccante da grandissima squadra.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Personalmente preferisco Immobile a Llorente.



.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non è come dici tu. Una squadra detentrice del 50% del cartellino di un giocatore è LIBERA di vendere la sua "quota" a chi vuole. A quel punto la società che ha acquistato quella quota, diventa proprietaria del 50%.
> Esempio Immobile. Se il Milan va dal Toro con un'offerta adeguata, il Toro può cedere il suo 50% al Milan E ANCHE LE SUE PRESTAZIONI. A quel punto Immobile sarebbe in comproprietà tra Milan e Juventus (e momentaneamente il Milan ne acquisirebbe anche le prestazioni, cioè Immobile potrebbe giocare nel Milan).
> La Juventus entra gioco solo al momento dell'accordo del riscatto e/o di chi tra le due società si deve avvalere delle prestazioni del giocatore.
> 
> Insomma, chi ha il 50% di un giocatore, può decidere di vendere a chi vuole, senza trovare accordi con chi detiene l'altro 50%



Non e' assolutamente cosi'. Senza l'assenso dell'altra squadra detentrice del cartellino del calciatore, non puoi vendere la tua meta' a terzi.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non e' assolutamente cosi'. Senza l'assenso dell'altra squadra detentrice del cartellino del calciatore, non puoi vendere la tua meta' a terzi.



mi risulta che la società che ha ceduto metà del cartellino e le prestazioni del giocatore perde (momentaneamente) ogni diritto sul calciatore. 

Ad esempio, la Juventus sarebbe liberissima di trattare con l'Udinese per metà Cuadrado. 

Se il Milan comprasse Immobile ora, potrebbe farlo, senza che la Juve si possa ribellare. A fine stagione, però, il Milan deve mettersi d'accordo con la Juve.
Il rischio qual è? Il rischio è che l'accordo con la Juve non si trova e si va alle buste, col rischio di aver speso soldi per la metà di un giocatore che perdi alle buste.
L'accordo con l'altra società che detiene metà del cartellino è solo formale, non normativo.

Quindi è poco intelligente comprare metà del calciatore senza avere un accordo preventivo con chi ha l'altra metà, ma non è assolutamente illegale.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi risulta che la società che ha ceduto metà del cartellino e le prestazioni del giocatore perde (momentaneamente) ogni diritto sul calciatore.



No. Nel caso vadano alle buste e offrono la stessa cifra o entrambe 0, il giocatore rimane a titolo definitivo nell'ultima squadra in cui ha militato. Questo si. Ma non puoi cedere liberamente a terzi la tua meta'


----------



## prebozzio (23 Marzo 2014)

Un anno e mezzo fa, dissi che alla Juve avrebbe fatto venti gol senza problemi. Continuo a pensarlo.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No. Nel caso vadano alle buste e offrono la stessa cifra o entrambe 0, il giocatore rimane a titolo definitivo nell'ultima squadra in cui ha militato. Questo si. Ma non puoi cedere liberamente a terzi la tua meta'



trovamelo nel regolamento. io me lo ricordo così come ho illustrato.


----------



## raducioiu (23 Marzo 2014)

Troppo entusiasmo per la partita di ieri secondo me. Nel migliore dei casi può essere l'attaccante di una medio-piccola e basta a mio parere.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> trovamelo nel regolamento. io me lo ricordo così come ho illustrato.



Sono con lo smartphone e non riesco a postarti la cosa. Se cerchi in internet trovi qualcosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] anche io ricordavo una cosa simile.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi risulta che la società che ha ceduto metà del cartellino e le prestazioni del giocatore perde (momentaneamente) ogni diritto sul calciatore.
> 
> Ad esempio, la Juventus sarebbe liberissima di trattare con l'Udinese per metà Cuadrado.
> 
> ...



Credo sia illegale. Non si può cedere a terzi la metà del proprio cartellino, a meno di accordi anche con l'altra squadra detentrice del cartellino. credo, fra l'altro, che per Saponara il Milan abbia acquistato tutto il cartellino e ne abbia poi ceduta la metà al Parma proprio per questo motivo.


----------



## juventino (23 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me date l'altra metà di Immobile e Giovinco per Cerci.



Sarebbe un colpo da maestro. In un colpo solo prendi Cerci a pochi spicci e ti liberi di un cesso atomico come Gioperdo.


----------



## juventino (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Meglio Tevez - Llorente o Tevez - Immobile?
> 
> Io qualche dubbio ce l'avrei...



Se prendiamo Cerci cambiamo modo di giocare e di conseguenza dubito che lo spagnolo sarà ancora titolare fisso. Comunque a Immobile preferisco Gabbiadini. Mentre se messo a confronto con Llorente si, ha poco da invidiargli (anche se ci sta l'incognita di come renderebbe in una squadra più importante).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2014)

Immobile è già molto più forte di Llorente il Salame


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2014)

Beh i gol che uno sa fare alla Juventus vanno divisi per due.


----------



## Aldo (25 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> trovamelo nel regolamento. io me lo ricordo così come ho illustrato.



Non si può cedere la metà, perchè il contratto è unico ed in questo caso è del Torino. Praticamente il contratto del giocatore appartiene al Torino e la juve e compartecipante a 50%. Quindi se qualche società vuole prendere il giocatore deve parlare solo con il Torino, se il Torino accetta per esempio di vendere il giocatore al Milan per 10 milioni, andranno 5 milioni alla juve e 5 al Torino, tuttavia la juve non è d'accordo può dire di no e il giocatore non può essere venduto, nelle comproprietà la squadra che non ha il giocatore può dire solo si o no ad una eventuale cessione, e prendersi il 50% in caso di si. 

Comunque capita raramente che un giocatore venga venduto quando è ancora in comproprietà, perchè la squadra che ha il giocatore di solito una volta trovato l'accordo con una terza squadra cerca di riscattare l'altra metà per un prezzo inferiore della metà dell'accordo trovato, in modo da poterci guadagnare di più, nell'esempio di prima il Torino sicuramente cercava il riscatto per l'altra metà per meno di 5 milioni cosi alla vendita al Milan non si faceva metà e metà.

Di solito anche la società compartecipante tratta il giocatore con altri club, ma in via non ufficiale, in segreto e sulla parola.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2014)

altro golasso. 

e pure cerci ha fatto un gran gol.
non si può non portarlo al mondiale, si fotta pure gilardino, lui e destro servono entrambi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> altro golasso.
> 
> e pure cerci ha fatto un gran gol.
> non si può non portarlo al mondiale, si fotta pure gilardino, *lui e destro servono entrambi*.


.


----------



## Dexter (19 Aprile 2014)

20esimo gol in campionato senza rigori. Voglio vedere che fa Prandelli...


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Aprile 2014)

Grande Ciro. Ai Mondiali DEVE essere titolare, non ci sono scuse.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> 20esimo gol in campionato senza rigori. Voglio vedere che fa Prandelli...



In passato rimase a casa un certo Gilardino che ne fece 24 in sei mesi, devo scandalizzarmi se rimane a casa Immobile? Eheh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In passato rimase a casa un certo Gilardino che ne fece 24 in sei mesi, devo scandalizzarmi se rimane a casa Immobile? Eheh



Jino nel 2004 avevamo Totti, Del Piero, Vieri e Cassano

secondo voi Balotelli e Immobile possono giocare insieme??


----------



## Dexter (19 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In passato rimase a casa un certo Gilardino che ne fece 24 in sei mesi, devo scandalizzarmi se rimane a casa Immobile? Eheh


Non ho capito..?

Se ti riferisci all'Europeo c'erano giocatori che oggi la Nazionale si sogna. Chi chiami oggi al posto di Immobile al mondiale? Toni? Gila? Destro siamo li'...Boh.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2014)

Candreva Cerci Immobile Balotelli Rossi.

Tutti titolari li voglio vedere.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Jino nel 2004 avevamo Totti, Del Piero, Vieri e Cassano
> 
> secondo voi Balotelli e Immobile possono giocare insieme??



Dico solo che si diceva che il Gila che fece da gennaio a maggio 24 gol tutti lo volevano, giustamente, eppure rimase a casa...perciò non mi scandalizzo se rimarrà a casa Immobile, tutto qui.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non ho capito..?
> 
> Se ti riferisci all'Europeo c'erano giocatori che oggi la Nazionale si sogna. Chi chiami oggi al posto di Immobile al mondiale? Toni? Gila? Destro siamo li'...Boh.



Ripeto, se rimanesse a casa Immobile nonostante questo numero di reti non mi stupisco, non sto dicendo che non merita la convocazione, dico solo che non mi stupisco.


----------



## Dexter (19 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ripeto, se rimanesse a casa Immobile nonostante questo numero di reti non mi stupisco, non sto dicendo che non merita la convocazione, dico solo che non mi stupisco.


Ah si vabè ovvio,ma infatti verrà convocato Gilardino. Con Brandelli non mi stupirei neanche di Giaccherinho.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Bisogna valutare chi possa essere la riserva, tutto qui, chi possa essere quel giocatore che sappia e possa giocare con intelligenza spezzoni di gara. 

Io ho un'idea che va un pò controtendenza, io porterei Luca Toni. Questo ultimo attaccante della rosa vedo bene lui, forte nel gioco aereo, forte in area, saper tener su palla e battagliare da solo. 

Io non porterei mai Immobile come giocatore da 20 minuti, mezz'ora quando serve. O magari solo 5 minuti. Vedrei semplicemente meglio Toni. 

Gila mi auguro proprio di no, non vedo cosa possa dare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dico solo che si diceva che il Gila che fece da gennaio a maggio 24 gol tutti lo volevano, giustamente, eppure rimase a casa...perciò non mi scandalizzo se rimarrà a casa Immobile, tutto qui.



si ora ho capito mi sembrava strana la cosa...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bisogna valutare chi possa essere la riserva, tutto qui, chi possa essere quel giocatore che sappia e possa giocare con intelligenza spezzoni di gara.
> 
> Io ho un'idea che va un pò controtendenza, io porterei Luca Toni. Questo ultimo attaccante della rosa vedo bene lui, forte nel gioco aereo, forte in area, saper tener su palla e battagliare da solo.
> 
> ...



Anch'io preferisco Toni e Gilardino, ma visto che si critica Totti che non gioca una partita con l'Italia dal 2006 non dovrebbe andarci nemmeno Toni...almeno Gila ha giocato in Nazionale con regolarità

cmq mi rispondo da solo alla domanda di prima
per me Balotelli dietro a Immobile con larghi Candreva e Cerci sarebbe il top


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Anch'io preferisco Toni e Gilardino, ma visto che si critica Totti che non gioca una partita con l'Italia dal 2006 non dovrebbe andarci nemmeno Toni...almeno Gila ha giocato in Nazionale con regolarità
> 
> cmq mi rispondo da solo alla domanda di prima
> per me Balotelli dietro a Immobile con larghi Candreva e Cerci sarebbe il top



Sinceramente del discorso che non giocano da anni in nazionale mi interessa poco, andiamo li per provare a vincerlo e se uno come Toni che non fa parte del gruppo lo ritengo più utile di Gila che ha sempre giocato amen, si fa il bene della nazionale non dei singoli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente del discorso che non giocano da anni in nazionale mi interessa poco, andiamo li per provare a vincerlo e se uno come Toni che non fa parte del gruppo lo ritengo più utile di Gila che ha sempre giocato amen, si fa il bene della nazionale non dei singoli.



vero, ma visto che tra Toni e Gilardino cambia poco allora convoco Gilardino...già con un Totti è diversa la cosa...lo chiamo pure se non gioca da 10 anni


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente del discorso che non giocano da anni in nazionale mi interessa poco, andiamo li per provare a vincerlo e se uno come Toni che non fa parte del gruppo lo ritengo più utile di Gila che ha sempre giocato amen, si fa il bene della nazionale non dei singoli.



Anche io la penso così. Rispetto per chi si è sbattutto, ma eliminatorie e mondiale sono due sport diversi.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo gol in Champions in 2 partite.
Finora ha segnato 3 reti su 8 presenze tra Bundesliga e Champions.
Ha avuto delle difficoltà all'inizio ma piano piano si sta ambientando.
Con Klopp può migliorare tantissimo.


----------



## Frikez (5 Novembre 2014)

Non male Ciro in Champions, altro che pacco e soldi spesi male. Non sono un suo grande estimatore però si sta facendo valere in una competizione importante e soprattutto sta dimostrando di essere un attaccante moderno, non la solita punta d'area.
Spero di vedere prima o poi lui e Destro in nazionale, anche perché sono compatibili e possono benissimo giocare assieme.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non male Ciro in Champions, altro che pacco e soldi spesi male. Non sono un suo grande estimatore però si sta facendo valere in una competizione importante e soprattutto sta dimostrando di essere un attaccante moderno, non la solita punta d'area.
> Spero di vedere prima o poi lui e Destro in nazionale, anche perché sono compatibili e possono benissimo giocare assieme.


3 gol in 3 partite giocate (in Turchia non è sceso in campo). Ha al momento gli stessi gol di CR7 
Scherzi a parte, io sono un estimatore di Ciro. Klopp lo sta gestendo nel migliore dei modi a mio avviso, anche perché è stato preso nonostante non abbia mai giocato in una squadra ad alti livelli per sostituire Lewandowski. Inutile dire chi abbia fatto l'investimento migliore tra BVB-Immobile e Liverpool-Balotelli. Pur avendo avuto dei problemi soprattutto all'inizio, ha segnato 6 gol in 13 apparizioni che non è una cattiva media (deve migliorare in Bundesliga dove tutto il Borussia si deve riprendere) e mi pare che l'intesa con i compagni stia migliorando sempre più.
Vai Klopp, consegnaci l'attaccante che ci trascinerà ai prossimi Europei/Mondiali


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2014)

Immobile deve fare esperienza e sicuramente uscirà alla distanza. Può diventare un grande attaccante per la Bundesliga, come lo è stato Toni a suo tempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Novembre 2014)

Se il Borussia non fosse in zona retrocessione ma avesse seguito l'andazzo degli anni scorsi, adesso Immobile avrebbe almeno 2/3 goal in più in Bundes. Invece le medie nelle coppe restano importantissime, 4 goal in 4 partite tra Pokal e Champions. Che pacco, eh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Novembre 2014)

Contando che comunque da Torino a Dortmund è un salto grossissimo, abissale. Immobile non sta facendo male. Se fa 10 gol tondi in campionato la sua stagione è positiva.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Contando che comunque da Torino a Dortmund è un salto grossissimo, abissale. Immobile non sta facendo male. Se fa 10 gol tondi in campionato la sua stagione è positiva.



Vorrei far notare comunque che quel pacco di Immobile ha segnato 6 gol in 13 partite, mentre il fenomeno che ha le movenze di Van Basten ne ha fatti 2 in 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se il Borussia non fosse in zona retrocessione ma avesse seguito l'andazzo degli anni scorsi, adesso Immobile avrebbe almeno 2/3 goal in più in Bundes. Invece le medie nelle coppe restano importantissime, 4 goal in 4 partite tra Pokal e Champions. Che pacco, eh.



pensare che tutti dicevano che era uno scarsone che aveva azzeccato la stagione della vita, puoi essere pure scarso ma se giochi e ti impegni in quella maniera qualcosa di buono ti riesce sempre, a me il suo modo di giocare continua a ricordare sempre di più pippo inzaghi più che toni o gilardino, è rapido nei movimenti e non è un attaccante esclusivamente da area di rigore..


----------



## DannySa (5 Novembre 2014)

È un attaccante che sa attaccare bene gli spazi e ha gamba, un buon fiuto del gol in area e sono sicuro che potrà solo crescere facendo un'esperienza così importante.
Tra i papabili per la nazionale lui è quello che sta facendo meglio e soprattutto segnando in Champions, pur contando su Balotelli fino a qualche mese fa ormai la differenza è abbastanza evidente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

Io credo in lui, anche perchè è arrivata l'ora di avere dei grandi giocatori Italiani. L'ultimo grande Campione è di classe 1983 (De Rossi), mentre Cassano e Balotelli hanno fallito mentre Giuseppe Rossi è sempre infortunato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io credo in lui, anche perchè è arrivata l'ora di avere dei grandi giocatori Italiani. L'ultimo grande Campione è di classe 1983 (De Rossi), mentre Cassano e Balotelli hanno fallito mentre Giuseppe Rossi è sempre infortunato.



non credo che sia un campione a livello di talento, ma a livello di impegno, di testa, di motivazione è uno che può arrivare a esserlo..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non credo che sia un campione a livello di talento, ma a livello di impegno, di testa, di motivazione è uno che può arrivare a esserlo..



Si ovvio.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io credo in lui, anche perchè è arrivata l'ora di avere dei grandi giocatori Italiani. L'ultimo grande Campione è di classe 1983 (De Rossi), mentre Cassano e Balotelli hanno fallito mentre Giuseppe Rossi è sempre infortunato.


Mi sembrano aspettative un po' esagerate... prima di lui, come top italiano post 1983, sicuramente vedo Verratti, Rugani, El Shaarawy, Berardi e il trio di portieri Perin, Scuffet e Sirigu. E ne sto lasciando fuori tanti che difficilmente Immobile raggiungerà (tipo Marchisio).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi sembrano aspettative un po' esagerate... prima di lui, come top italiano post 1983, sicuramente vedo Verratti, Rugani, El Shaarawy, Berardi e il trio di portieri Perin, Scuffet e Sirigu. E ne sto lasciando fuori tanti che difficilmente Immobile raggiungerà (tipo Marchisio).



Io non dico questo...io parlavo di Campioni affermati e l'ultimo è stato De Rossi.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io non dico questo...io parlavo di Campioni affermati e l'ultimo è stato De Rossi.



Non voglio andare off ma dopo questa non discuterò più con te.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non voglio andare off ma dopo questa non discuterò più con te.



Citami un top player Italiano nato dopo il 1983.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Citami un top player Italiano nato dopo il 1983.



L'ultimo campione è Pirlo. De Rossi è uno medio.


----------



## davoreb (5 Novembre 2014)

L'ultimo e pirlo, il più promettente ad oggi è verratti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo campione è Pirlo. De Rossi è uno medio.



Dopo questa sono io che non discuterò più con te.

All'estero chissà cosa ne pensano di De Rossi...a Manchester scommetto che lo vorrebbero ancora.
[MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] visto che stai in Inghilterra potresti chiedere a qualche tuo friends, se secondo loro De Rossi è un campione?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dopo questa sono io che non discuterò più con te.
> 
> All'estero chissà cosa ne pensano di De Rossi...a Manchester scommetto che lo vorrebbero ancora.
> [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] visto che stai in Inghilterra potresti chiedere a qualche tuo friends, se secondo loro De Rossi è un campione?



Accetto la scommessa.


----------



## Marilson (5 Novembre 2014)

Ok ora faccio qualche sondaggio e vi farò sapere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Ok ora faccio qualche sondaggio e vi farò sapere



Speriamo che non ti corrompe quel furbone di mefisto


----------



## Renegade (5 Novembre 2014)

De Rossi uno medio? Ma che dite? E' raro vedere certi commenti qui. Uno medio è Marchisio. De Rossi è stato un campione, tra i migliori centrocampisti d'Europa per varie annate, ambito da tutti, in grado di ricoprire anche ruoli difensivi, di fare le due fasi, di stoppare l'azione, di costruirla, di dare corsa, fiato, tutto. Ora è ovvio sia in parabola discendente, ma è stato assolutamente un campione. Se poi dobbiamo paragonarlo a Pirlo allora chiudiamo tutto, Pirlo è Highlander, l'ultimo dei fuoriclasse italiani. Il miglior regista dagli anni 2000 ad oggi. Comunque parlando di Immobile, non è affatto un Gilardino. Certi movimenti li ho visti fare solo a Pippo Inzaghi. Difatti Ciro come Pippo è un contropiedista, un velocista che scatta sul filo del fuorigioco, con fiuto del gol, che fa movimenti da 9 puro. La differenza è che Immobile ha più tecnica e meno fattore C, meno fiuto del gol. Indossa pure il polsino come il nostro mitico Pippo. Può far strada.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Dicembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Ok ora faccio qualche sondaggio e vi farò sapere



Allora?? Che dicono i tuoi amici Inglesi? Sto De Rossi è un Campione secondo loro??

[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Agosto 2015)

Immobile ha cominciato subito bene al Siviglia


----------



## DannySa (1 Agosto 2015)

Chissà se tornerà mai al gol dopo questa botta...........


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Immobile ha cominciato subito bene al Siviglia



Che ha fatto ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Agosto 2015)

Si è rotto il naso. Su facebook ha tranquillizzato tutti. Sta bene.


----------



## Torros (1 Agosto 2015)

De Rossi come talento puro, sarebbe quasi al livelli di Xabi Alonso. Un regista con il fisico non è cosi facile trovarlo.

Non ho ben capito invece cosa è successo a Immobile..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Agosto 2015)

Immobile quest'anno farà un macello di gol.


----------

